# Tales of UAE flatshares, delightful, terrible, weird, hilarious or bizarre



## UK Journo

Hi, 
I'm a journalist writing a piece for a UAE newspaper about the trials and tribulations of (same-sex, legal) flatsharing in the UAE. 

Have you ended up living in an unlikely flatshare, with someone you'd never normally hang out with, and it's turned into a beautiful friendship? Or have you been stung by different cultural expectations or simply mad-as-a-spoon types? Do you have any recommendations for judging what will be a good flatshare and avoiding the horrors, and also keeping your flatshares on an even keel? 

The intensity of life as an expat in the UAE can mean your flatmates tend to be your closest friends or your most-hated enemies, and there's less escape than you'd find in your home country, where family and friends can help you let off steam. 

Please get in touch with me on GemmaChamp @ yahoo . co . uk if you're interested in telling your story – and if you have a particularly heartwarming tale, we might like to set up a portrait of you and your best-friend flatmate too for the paper. 

Looking forward to hearing from you!
Gemma


----------

